# Positionsschalter in Sistema, welcher Aufbau



## cam1704 (5 März 2010)

Hallo,

mich beschäftigt gerade die Frage, wie wird ein Positionsschalter z.B. Schmersal AZ15/16 in Sistema korrekt eingegeben?
Der Betätiger ist ein einkanaliges System, die Öffner-Kontakte aber redundant an ein Sicherheitsschaltegerät angeschlossen.
Muss ich nun für SB Kategorie 3 wählen oder Kategorie 1? Falls es Kategorie 1 ist, wieso wird dann überhaupt in 
Beispielprojekten 2 Kanalig verdrahtet.

MfG


----------



## Safety (5 März 2010)

Hallo,
Du brauchst einen B10D Wert für den Schalter und er wird zweikanalig eingegeben da Du auch zwei Kontakte hast. Auf die Einkanalige Mechanik machst Du einen Fehlerausschuss, dies wird in der Sistema nicht berücksichtigt, aber du musst alle Fehlerausschlüsse dokumentieren und begründen und dies auf 20 Jahre es gibt hier im forum schon einige Beiträge dazu.


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2010)

Von Schmersal gibt eine Bauteil-Bibliothek für die Sistema.
Damit sparst du dir viel Sucherei.

Wir haben inzwischen komplett auf elektronische Tür- und Sicherheitschalter gewechselt. Damit brauchst du eigentlich keine Ausschlüsse mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## cam1704 (8 März 2010)

@Safety

OK, genau den Fehlerausschluss möchte ich nicht machen. Hätte ich noch in meiner Anfragen erwähnen müssen, entschuldige. Wie sieht es jetzt aus?

@blockmove
AZM200?


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2010)

Ja, wir verwenden AZM200.
Allerdings erfordern die Schmersal AZM 200 eine stabile Tür.
Bei windigen, billigen Schutztüren sind unsere Langzeit-Erfahrungen nicht so gut.
Euchner hat ein vergleichbares System vorgestellt. Das sieht zumindest mechanisch besser aus. Werden wir mal bei der nächsten Anlage testen.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Safety (12 März 2010)

Hallo Cam 1704,
wenn Du keinen Fehlerausschluss machenn willst oder kannst dann bleibt Dir nur eine Zweiten Bauart 2 Schalter an zu bauen. Dann ist Ein Kontakt und eine Mechanik je ein Kanal und wird dann gemeinsam von einem Relais ausgewertet. Durch die Zweikanaligkeitsüberwachung des Relais wird dann ein Versagen einer Mechanik erkannt. Also keinen Fehlerausschluss.
Oder eben gleich einen Berührungslosen Schalter.

Diese gibt es auch von mehreren Herstellern. Bei uns ist es das Eden System.


----------

